# MVP Michael Venom Page Returns To Action Tonight For Bellator 128



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Venom is slated to take on Burrell in the Co Main event here... 

I don't see an issue with him blowing past Burrell should be cake.

For anybody that hasn't witnessed MVP do his work this will be a treat for you to tune it and watch. He puts on a serious show when he fights. His ability to master range is fun as hell.

Is anybody else watching this fight tonight??*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Conor McGregor
2. Anderson Silva
3. MVP

My current top 3 fighters who get me anticipating their fights.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Not an MVP fan, hate his showboating, that fight will be the point I leave my screen to make a cuppa...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Not an MVP fan, hate his showboating, that fight will be the point I leave my screen to make a cuppa...


I suppose you'd need one of those fights, considering most of us make a cuppa as soon as women start to make their ring walks.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I suppose you'd need one of those fights, considering most of us make a cuppa as soon as women start to make their ring walks.


Yep, and MVP is my got-to guy


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cuppa hatorade?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Cuppa hatorade?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I should have made a cuppa...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Page is going to have issues in his career with both consistency and entertainment level.

When he gets matched tough he will be more flash than substance so I see a lot of fencing matches in his future.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The very definition of "wall 'n stall" right there, folks.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I am somewhat concerned for Joe Warren's safety in this fight. 

It is possible his wrestling is good enough but the violent possibility is a bit scary.


Bellator looks like it is going to partner with Vince McMahon soon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow that fight shown SO much wrong with MVP. The upper echelon of the WW division better take note.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MVP's problem is that he punches from far out INTO close range. That allows people to grapple him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I assume it was boring as hell?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

His fights are my cuppa break, I had to 'Irish' up my cuppa just to make the 15 minutes even slightly interesting.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish i had done the same honestly...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> His fights are my cuppa break, I had to 'Irish' up my cuppa just to make the 15 minutes even slightly interesting.


CupCake acting like MVP's a boring fighter now.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> CupCake acting like MVP's a boring fighter now.


Well that fight was not very exciting. As GSP would say, I was not impressed with his performance.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson Silva isn't exciting either. Did you watch that fight with Chael Sonnen?

MVP has 6 exciting fights with insane technique, and 1 fight that was boring as hell.

Now don't get me wrong, this fight exposed loads of flaws in MVP (Which only he knew before the fight, as he's been playing down his title aspirations for a while). But stick MVP in there with a striker and you're going to see the exact same level of excitement as ever.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva isn't exciting either. Did you watch that fight with Chael Sonnen?
> 
> MVP has 6 exciting fights with insane technique, and 1 fight that was boring as hell.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, this fight exposed loads of flaws in MVP (Which only he knew before the fight, as he's been playing down his title aspirations for a while). But stick MVP in there with a striker and you're going to see the exact same level of excitement as ever.


I'll admit that was the first fight of his I have watched. Also it was Burrell who made the fight boring, but it was a good strategy for this fight it would seem. A bigg rigg class wrestler is going to maul him I think.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

People have been talking to MVP about his title shot or whatever and he's been saying "Here, I've got plenty of time to get to that level. I'm not looking to get destroyed by the top guys just yet". His style says different, but he's only hyped in flashiness, not in actual abilities. He's been doing that shit as a kickboxer too so it's not like he's just been flashy against nobody opponents to act like it's something bit when it's not.

Forget Big Rig ragdolling him, Big Rig KOs him in about 30 seconds tops.

I wouldnt say that it was specifically a good strategy. He still easily lost imo. One thing I liked was how much he loaded up his shots on the break. Could well have got the KO there. Someone with a similar type who is actual active in the clinch with knees and elbows gives MVP a lot of problems.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva isn't exciting either. Did you watch that fight with Chael Sonnen?
> .


What? I loved his fights with Sonnen.... the first fight was awesome.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> What? I loved his fights with Sonnen.... the first fight was awesome.


I loved it too, but let's take who each person was, and how it finished out of the equation. 24:30 of Chael Sonnen landing small punches in guard isn't "exciting".


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MVP most definitely needs to aggressively work on his grappling.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I loved it too, but let's take who each person was, and how it finished out of the equation. *24:30 of Chael Sonnen landing small punches in guard isn't "exciting*".


It is for those of us who want to see Anderson punched for 24:30 minutes


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Those final 30 seconds must have been rough


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

CupCake said:


> It is for those of us who want to see Anderson punched for 24:30 minutes


See, Silva pleases ALL people. He let Sonnen rabbit punch him in the face for fun so people like you get excited and then he just finished Sonnen and pleased those who like his art :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Tbh Sonnen was landing some pretty solid punches... Silva was not keeping him close at all, in the 2nd he did, but in the first Sonnen was posturing up and letting him have it, it even looked close to being stopped at least once as Silva appeared to give up and stop defending.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Not to mention Sonnen kicking his ass on the feet before switching to grappling. That comeback is something else man.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Where did the legend start that Anderson finished in the final 30 seconds? It was like three minutes into the final round. But there was still over a minute on the clock.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hyperbole.


----------

